# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Sa eshte perqindja ne bankat shqiptare.

## gemini

Pershendetje te gjitheve. Deshiroja te dija se sa eshte perqindja e fitimt ne bankat shqiptare kur depoziton leket..Shpresoj qe ndonjeri nga ju mund te me ndihmoj.

----------


## luna22

> Pershendetje te gjitheve. Deshiroja te dija se sa eshte perqindja e fitimt ne bankat shqiptare kur depoziton leket..Shpresoj qe ndonjeri nga ju mund te me ndihmoj.


te ndimoj uen 
por mund te behesh me specifik ne ate qe po kerkoni?

----------


## Enii

7-10 perqind .

----------


## kleadoni

> 7-10 perqind .


Kaq shume?? Ne cilen valute eshte kjo perqindje, ne lek?

----------


## Enii

po sigurisht ne leke se skane ndonje vlere te madhe leket .. ndersa dollare , pound dhe euro kane perqindje me te ulet .

----------


## kleadoni

> po sigurisht ne leke se skane ndonje vlere te madhe leket .. ndersa dollare , pound dhe euro kane perqindje me te ulet .


Ah ok... faktikisht edhe per lek m'u duk cik si shume 10%....
 Nje pyetje tjeter  :buzeqeshje:  po afati i depozites per interesin 10% sa eshte?  Flm!

----------


## Enii

ajo eshte maksimalja .. me duket e ka BKT .. 

sa per afatin varion , mund ti vesh per 1 -3 vjet , ka dale nje lloj afati fleksibel tani qe eshte *muaj per muaj*  qe ti i ve parate ne banke dhe mund ti terheqesh kur te duash , e zeme se ke nje emergjence dhe pasi i ke futur mbas nje muaji te duhen dhe i terheq por ne kete rast ti nuk humbet interes , merr interes per ate muaj qe i ke futur .. dhe kur ti vesh prape fillon interesi perseri .. i vetmi ndryshim eshte se ky lloj interesi rritet cdo muaj .. ne muajin e pare eshte 2 pershembull e deri ne fund te vitit arrin ne 8 ... pra sa me shume i le aq me shume rritet interesi cdo muaj .. por ka te miren qe po i terhoqe kur te duhen nuk humbet interes te quhen ato muaj qe i ke lene ne banke ...

----------


## kleadoni

> ajo eshte maksimalja .. me duket e ka BKT .. 
> 
> sa per afatin varion , mund ti vesh per 1 -3 vjet , ka dale nje lloj afati fleksibel tani qe eshte *muaj per muaj*  qe ti i ve parate ne banke dhe mund ti terheqesh kur te duash , e zeme se ke nje emergjence dhe pasi i ke futur mbas nje muaji te duhen dhe i terheq por ne kete rast ti nuk humbet interes , merr interes per ate muaj qe i ke futur .. dhe kur ti vesh prape fillon interesi perseri .. i vetmi ndryshim eshte se ky lloj interesi rritet cdo muaj .. ne muajin e pare eshte 2 pershembull e deri ne fund te vitit arrin ne 8 ... pra sa me shume i le aq me shume rritet interesi cdo muaj .. por ka te miren qe po i terhoqe kur te duhen nuk humbet interes te quhen ato muaj qe i ke lene ne banke ...


Faktikisht me lindi dyshimi qe behej fjale per BKT, pasi kete vere kur isha ne shqiperi, vajta nje dite aty (ngaqe njoh drejtorin e nje filiali dhe isha kurioze te shikoja si funksionojne bankat atje) edhe mbaj mend qe nje cift hapi nje llogari ne lek por ishte 2 vjecare dhe me nje perqindje afersisht 7%. 
Ajo 10%  qe ke shkuar ti me "la pa fjale"  :ngerdheshje:  

Shume flm per pergjigjen!

----------


## EuroStar1

Mos ke dashur te thuash : Sa eshte perqindja ne bankat Greke qe operojne ne Shqiperi ?

----------


## Qyfyre

> 7-10 perqind .


Qeka me i fut leket ne Shqiperi se ne Amerike je me fat po gjete 1%

----------


## FIERI1

Duhet te kene kujdes depozitoret e bankes TIRANA BANK drejtuesi kryesor i kesaj banke e cila eshte banke GREKE eshte nen hetim per shperdorim dhe abuzim detyre dhe keqperdorur dhe vjedhur parate e depozitoreve shqiptare, ju lutem tregoni kujdes dhe distancohuni nga BANKAT GREKE, Sepse kriza GREKE  mund te infektoje dhe bankat GREKE qe operojne ne SHQIPERI  sic jane TIRANA BANK, PIREAUS BANK, ETHNIKI TRAPEZA me filialet e saj ne SHQIPERI etj etj.

----------


## gemini

Po a ka garanci per leket qe depoziton nese banka falimenton...?Flas jo per banken e shtetit por per bankat private.
Ne mos gaboj kam degjuar qe ne euro eshte ke 3%,apo jo??

----------


## par

ke garanci nga shteti deri ne 2500000 leke te reja, konveruar dhe nga monedhat e huaja, por perqindjet jane ulur shume. psh euro eshte nen 3 %, dollari nen 2 5. leku me mire mund ta gjesh me 5-5.5%.

----------


## baaroar

Investimi në Bono Thesari vazhdon të ngelet alternativa më e mirë në tregun financiar në Shqipëri. Ankandi i fundit i bonove me afat maturimi 12 muaj, rezultoi me një normë Yield *~7.42%*, ku nga fitimi do të zbritet tatimi në burim mbi të ardhurat nga interesi dhe komisioni për pjesmarrje në ankand.
Ky fakt përbën edhe një paradoks monetar në sistemin bankar në Shqipëri kur krahasojmë Yield-in e bonove të thesarit me normën më të madhe në treg të depozitave me afat.

Shumë njerëz bien pre e reklamimeve të normave të depozitave me afat të ofruara nga bankat e nivelit të dytë, të cilat karakterizohen nga mungesa e transparencës përsa i përket dhënies së informacionit në mëmyrë të qartë e të plotë për depozituesit potencialë.
Aktualisht, nuk ka asnjë bankë të nivelit të dytë që ofron një normë interesi *neto* më të madhe se ajo që rezulton nga ankandet e bonove të thesarit. Them neto sepse duhen marrë parasysh edhe kostot e transaksioneve dhe aq më tepër kostot e shërbimeve bankare në përgjithësi të cilat janë rritur ndjeshëm kohët e fundit nga pjesa më e madhe e bankave të nivelit të dyte.

----------


## gemini

Shume faleminderit per sqarimet.Mendoj se eshte gjithmon me leverdi te depositosh ne shqiperi..

----------


## Enii

> Ajo 10%  qe ke shkuar ti me "la pa fjale"


tek Fibanks e ke deri 10 % .. shiko website po sme besove mua lol
kurse euro deri ne 8 %
quhet PROGRESIVE INTEREST RATE ...

http://www.fibank.al/index.php

----------


## hot_prinz

Enii, a ban me i fute nja 5 Mil. leke aty e kamaten ma qon, me e-mail. 
Cfare banke eshte ajo, mos del ajo me vone konkurs e i shef parate ne parajse?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vergogc

> Duhet te kene kujdes depozitoret e bankes TIRANA BANK drejtuesi kryesor i kesaj banke e cila eshte banke GREKE eshte nen hetim per shperdorim dhe abuzim detyre dhe keqperdorur dhe vjedhur parate e depozitoreve shqiptare, ju lutem tregoni kujdes dhe distancohuni nga BANKAT GREKE, Sepse kriza GREKE  mund te infektoje dhe bankat GREKE qe operojne ne SHQIPERI  sic jane TIRANA BANK, PIREAUS BANK, ETHNIKI TRAPEZA me filialet e saj ne SHQIPERI etj etj.


TIRANA BANK nuk futet ne garancin e shtetit Shqiptare?
Prsh ne shum vende te botes ka bank filiali me nje tjeter, por disa banka filiali i perkasin shtetit qe ndodhen.
Dija qe Tirana Bank i perket ligjit shqiptare, ose NBG(ethniki) shtetit grek.

----------

